# Water Heater caught fire



## arlingtoncamper (Feb 16, 2004)

I have had my 28bhs for going on 3 years now. I had a new problem pop out over the valentine weekend. I was low of propane so I decided to switch my water heater over to electric. This is done by turning it off at the control panel and then lifting up the bottom bunk mattress and removing the trap door cut out of the bottom bunk to expose the water heater. Then you take off the sticker covering the switch and flip it from off to on and then turn the control panel back on. Worked good overnight and then in the morning after I then my wife had our showers she smelled smoke coming from under the bed. I pulled the bed away to find a lot of smoke coming from the electrical box on the water heater where the switch is located. I turned it off and the smoke stopped. I switched it over to gas and have had no problem. I have not taken the electrical side out yet to see what happened but my guess it was faulty wiring.

One thing that did concern me was the fact there was a small electrical fire under the bed where normally my 2-year-old girl sleeps...this is not sitting well with me. I am going to contact keystone and mount a smoke detector in that compartment under her bed in case smoke ever comes about again.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Yikes! Please do keep us informed about what you find out. Glad everyone is okay though.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks for the "heads up!"

Manufacturers usually only put in the MINIMUM Safety items needed by law. It's a good idea to install more smoke detectors in large trailers, especially when the sleeping areas are on opposite ends of the trailer.

On the same note:
There should be a circuit breaker for the water heater on the Converter Panel.

Glad no one was hurt!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Arlington,

Sorry about the hassle to switch from gas to electric (and back) on your camper! I read your post and couldn't believe what you have to do (moving bunks, flipping switches, etc.). On the 2004s, everything is controlled by two buttons. You can have gas only, electric only, or both (for when you need hot water fast!).

Randy


----------



## arlingtoncamper (Feb 16, 2004)

I am glad they have made those modifications in the newer models...I emailed Keystone on Tuesday and still waiting for a response...my quess is that I won't see one.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Joe I'd give them a call if you can. Email responses don't always get addressed as quick, a phone or letter always seem to get a more rapid repsonse. (574) 535-2100


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I agree with Y-guy, send off a letter, with a copy to the manufacture of the water heater, a copy to the head of the Outback divsion, and a copy to the head of Keystone. You might even include your dealer service department in the distribution list.

smoke detectors are a good idea. I was actually surprised when I only saw one installed on our 26 RS. It will be one of the first upgrades I make once we take delivery.

Did you check the breaker panel to see if anything triped?


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I agree with Y-guy, send off a letter, with a copy to the manufacture of the water heater, a copy to the head of the Outback divsion, and a copy to the head of Keystone. You might even include your dealer service department in the distribution list.


And, if you REALLY want to get someone's attention, CC the Better Business Bureau, Division of Consumer Affairs and your states Attorney General. Bet someone at Keystone gets back to you then.









But glad to hear you got to it before it got to you. That's a scary story...


----------

